# ebay conical bolts on alzor wheels



## |rdm| (Feb 14, 2014)

I asked the ECS guys but they're unable to view ebay links.

Will these bolts: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291051292658?item=291051292658&viewitem=&vxp=mtr 

Fit these wheels: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...zor_Wheels/18_inch/Square_Set/ET45/ES2730914/

They look like correct bolts but I just want to be 100% sure. Ebay listing states that the cone seat is 60 degrees, and Alzor link doesn't specify. Is this standard?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Alzor Style 881 wheels will take a conical seat correct. Conical Seat Wheel Bolt - 14x1.5x28mm which can be found - *Here*

Order these with your wheels and bolts, one and done! Universal Eurasia wheel locks for conical and ball seat seen below!



Further questions please PM me! umpkin:


Andy


----------



## |rdm| (Feb 14, 2014)

thank you, sir! :thumbup:


----------

